# Vw mk4 1.6 fsi auto trans. Oil in expansion tank



## DKAMONDE (Feb 9, 2013)

Started mixing oil in expansion tank, I changed engine oil cooler. Still mixing oil. When I engage D (drive) car shudders before moving. I'm thinking of replacing gearbox oil cooler too but afraid problem may still be there. I hear some creaking noises coming from under the car.
Any suggestions or solutions?


----------

